# Maytag Washer and GFI



## mwarken (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a Maytag Atlantis washer and ever since I had my house rewired and had GFI's installed in the basement, I've noticed my washing machine would stop before the rinse cycle. The washer will fill with water then when it goes into rinse it trips the GFI. Does anyone know what may be causing this? I have heard that GFI's are not good for appliances, but this is about 3 feet from my stationary tub and I want the extra protection. I wonder if something is leaking internally when the washer fills with water, any other ideas? Thanks for the responses.


----------



## bieg (Dec 6, 2008)

I have had the same problem had to remove the GFI. With most codes it's not required for a dedicated recepticle.


----------



## mwarken (Feb 19, 2008)

I thought it may be the GFI receptacle but I tried it in a regular outlet and am still having the same issues. I think it may be some corrosion or internal connection, at this point I have ruled out the receptacle being the issue.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

mwarken said:


> I thought it may be the GFI receptacle but I tried it in a regular outlet and am still having the same issues. I think it may be some corrosion or internal connection, at this point I have ruled out the receptacle being the issue.


Are you sure that your receptacle is not GFCI protected by an upstream GFCI receptacle?
When the washer stops, can you measure the voltage at the receptacle to check whether it is the power that is shutting off, or something inside the washer?


----------

